# Mutant's Insulin Protocol



## K1 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ok, so after talking to some professional and elite bodybuilders, I have learned quite a bit about what a well known professional trainer is having these bodybuilders to do to obtain the retarded amounts of weight they have been added to their bodies. It's simply taking their insulin pre-workout, combined with 3 "shakes". I looked at this Insulin protocol, and the ingredients in the shakes, and designed my own Insulin Protacol to better suit my goals and routine. I use better quality of ingredients in my shakes, and added my HGH pre-workout, and igf-1lr3 post workout as well.

Now, the theory behind this insulin protocol is, "Why break the body down, only to rebuild it? When you can simply keep adding onto the Body!"

So basically, by forcing the carbohydrates and Essential Amino Acids into your muscles while you train, the muscle tissue is not breaking down in the same manner that they normally would. It is actually being both protected and forced to grow at the same time. I have not done too much research behind the theory, but it sure sounded good to me, based on what I know about enhancing drugs and supplementation. I prefer trying things out myself, and going by results. Well, the results were spectacular.

Before I begin, I want to say that this typed out protocol is just a base. It is to give you a base to work from/with. Everybody is different. Some people will need more or less carbs and amino acids. This is based on the amount of insulin that they are using and how their bodies react. This is why I gave a range for the supplements and insulin doses. You will need to adjust it based on how you react. For the carbohydrates, always start high, and lower it accordingly, once you get the feel of it.

We start off by taking our HGH, and give it a few minutes to get circulating, before we add our insulin. The idea behind this, is to make sure that the HGH passes the liver while we have a substantial amount of insulin in the body. This is how we produce large IGF-1 spikes. After the workout, we go home and take our IGF-1LR3. We are taking this to increase our insulin sensitivity, and to help use up any of those receptors that we have not filled. I could go more into detail, but if you are using this protocol, you should already know all about the drugs, and should be able to put it together yourself.

- -30 min prior to workout: Take 10iu HGH subq

- -15 min prior to workout: Take 6-16iu Novalog subq

- -10 min prior to workout: Drink shake #1

- -After every working set: Sip on shake #2, and finish by end of workout

- -Go home

- -Take 100mcg of the IGF-1lr3 (for it's insulin sensitizing effects)

- -Take down shake #3

- -Done..now you are huge

Ok, now what is in the shakes...

Shake 1: 10-20g EAA's or PeptoPro, 40-60g Low DE Maltodextrin, 5g Micronized Creatine Monohydrate, 200mg Caffeine (or pre-workout powdered mix of choice in place of caffeine)

Shake 2: 10-20g EAA's or PeptoPro, 50-100g Dextrose, 5g Micronized Creatine Monohydrate

Shake 3: 2 cups pasteurized egg whites, 1 cup dry oats, 1 banana or 1 cup blueberries (I prefer them to be frozen), splenda or stevia

*There is no need for a supplemented post workout shake because your glycogen will not be depleted, and you will have been ingesting aminos the whole time too. So dense whole food calories with low fat content, are going to be the best option here. So we throw it in a blender and take it down.

Now, I would like to advise you cheap-skates, not to go out and buy the cheapest ingredients that you can find. Please pick quality supplements. It does and will make a difference. Spend the extra 2$ and buy some quality shit, or your results may be skewed. Thinks about it this way: Your body is a Lamborghini. Would you fill your tank with low grade octane from Costco? No, of course not, it would run like shit. So use quality supplements, not bulk junk crap, and your results will be that much better!

Supplement idea for those of you who need to be pointed in the right direction:

EAA's: Champion Nutrition makes a good EAA product that has creatine in it, and also one that has caffeine too. It's called Amino Shooter. There are 3 versions. None are a proprietary blend, and they are made with pharmacy grade aminos.

PeptoPro: This can be used in place of the EAA's. It is a high quality peptide/EAA product made from hydrolyzed casein. Different companies buy PeptoPro and flavor it. One brand I have tried that is flavored is MAP by Primordial Performance.

Low DE Maltodextrin: This means Low Dextrose Equivalency. The lower the equivalence, the more complex of a chain it is, and the slower it will break down into a sugar. A couple good ones are Carb Complex by Nutek, and Cytocarb 2 by Cytosport. If corn maltodextrins give you stomach problems, then other water soluble carbohydrates like Karbolyn can work. They just tend to be expensive, and do the same exact thing. Some people that have used this protocol with success, have actually used dextrose in place of the maltodextrin due to stomach problems.

Dextrose: Yes, you can find this anywhere, but I prefer AST's DGC because it also contains vitamins.

Micronized Creatine Monohydrate: Well, the name says it all. Any brand that uses Creapure as the source of their creatine monohydrate, should be just fine. I use Bioplex.

*Do not use cheap starch carbs, like waxy maize, in the shakes. The carbs need to be water soluble and easily digested. By keeping them soluble, they help pull the aminos in.

I decided to throw this protocol together after I had my leg surgery, in hopes of gaining some abnormal amounts of muscle back that I had lost. I can tell you that I did, and this protocol works better than any protocol I have ever used. I started off at 204 - 205lb, and ended up at 234 after 4-5 weeks! I was taking anabolics on the side, but I guarantee that amount of insane weight, that fast, was not from the long estered steroids I was taking. I literally filled out instantly. When I dropped the insulin, I only lost a few pounds of water, and retained most, if not all, of my strength. So the gains were very solid, and not just a bunch of glycogen storage.

I do not want to post this on the open forums because there are too many idiot kids out there that will attempt this protocol in hopes of becoming an instant monster (which wont happen for them), and they will mess it up somehow. Maybe by being stupid, maybe by cutting corners, maybe by using cheap ingredients. Who knows? I don't need people hurting themselves, or not having good results, and them coming back and complaining. Even though they were the ones cutting corners!

So, there it is boys. Some people are paying big money for this type of info. It's nothing special. It's just different, but it makes sense and it works.

*Added note: Since this protocol was designed and posted, a handful of advanced users have tried it as part of their bulking regime. They have also had great success.

Good Luck and Stay safe MUTANT


----------



## MayGodBlessyou (Aug 20, 2013)

Great info!!


----------



## vikingquest (Aug 20, 2013)

Gonna have to look into these shakes a little more. Thanks for the info


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 20, 2013)

Pretty much the exact protocol I use


----------



## Keith1569 (Aug 21, 2013)

That is  great info! 
Thank you for this writeup


----------



## The Grim Repper (Aug 21, 2013)

I love AST DGC.  Using it for years.  I have a secret stash in my upstairs pantry.  Pretty much looks like Jay Cutler's pantry. Protein jugs and roasted almonds just for good measure.  LOL


----------



## striffe (Nov 14, 2017)

Great read. Has anyone tried this protocol?


----------



## squatster (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm glad you stuff this up - great read - I would like to try some thing like this in the spring. 
W gave some great info here on the forum


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 14, 2017)

I have a few buddies who have tried this. All put on good size.


----------



## Concreteguy (Nov 14, 2017)

How about a few pics? I think all logs should have pics to show exactly whats taking place.
 That's a huge amount of real weight to put on in "any" amount of time, much less 4 to 5 weeks. WOW! How much of that was there before the operation? Wondering how much you attribute to muscle memory.

 If I were going to put a name to the program it would be JM. But the templet is definitely Milos.


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 16, 2017)

Good protocol. Using those doses in any order around training should give results.


----------



## odin (Nov 16, 2017)

I always read it is best splitting up hgh dosage. What do you guys think?


----------



## Viking (Nov 22, 2017)

odin said:


> I always read it is best splitting up hgh dosage. What do you guys think?



I agree but there are pros and cons for every way. Mutants protocol would work well. I know a few guys who like doing high doses of hgh a few times per week.


----------



## SURGE (Nov 25, 2017)

I am tempted to try something like this. Anyone else used this protocol?


----------



## muj (Nov 25, 2017)

I've used this protocol with good success. It's my go to for slin use. However I split hgh use throughout the day, 10iu at once makes the lethargy hit me like a ton of bricks


----------



## odin (Nov 26, 2017)

muj said:


> I've used this protocol with good success. It's my go to for slin use. However I split hgh use throughout the day, 10iu at once makes the lethargy hit me like a ton of bricks



This is how I would do things. I would much rather split hgh up through the day. I think you will get more out of it by doing that. Although as Viking posted above there are guys who blast dose hgh a few times per week.


----------



## Victory (Dec 11, 2017)

muj said:


> I've used this protocol with good success. It's my go to for slin use. However I split hgh use throughout the day, 10iu at once makes the lethargy hit me like a ton of bricks



I am thinking about trying something similar. It's hard to find good lr3 these days. I can get regular slin easy so may just use that. I will start at 5iu hgh twice daily but might 10iu pre workout as I never have. I am guessing it would be too much in one hit though.


----------



## ketsugo (May 1, 2018)

I’ve always been fan of mutants protocols . However in my experience myself - no need to ever use more then 8iu -12 of hgh . I’ve never experienced any different beyond that dose


----------



## Foxman101 (Jun 5, 2018)

I used this protocol before and it worked amazing..
Humalog really made me full during the workouts


----------



## Sparkss (Aug 24, 2018)

@K1
As Victory said, regular slin is much easier to get than the analogs. Is there a revised usage/dosing timeline based on the different onset and peak times (for Humulin-R)? 

I know you mentioned that the IGF-1LR3 was for more than just the insulin sensitization, but what about substituting metformin for it?

Your original post was almost 7 years ago. Any updates to the protocol with any new found "wisdom"? I haven't started looking to source the products you recommended, but any tips for what you might be using to fill those roles now?

Thanks!


----------



## ketsugo (Aug 25, 2018)

I remember mutant from years back and have done . The reason why bodybuilders of today dwarf those if the 60s / 70s is because of using insulin . Insulin is the most anabolic compound in body period . I remember training several amateur bodybuilding guys few years ago . They asked me what steroid do I take if I want to gain 50 pounds of muscle . I’m like none take insulin . Lol though stacked with test and hgh it’s huge . Many people are fearful of insulin because many die instantly. However if you eat your carbs / sugar like you are suppose too then you don’t go into insulin shock and coma . I mean shot then sugar in 15 minutes. Always keep glucose tabs or Oj or hi carb shake on hand Incase of emergency. It’s safe long as you folllow protocol . It’s crazy but it’s that simple . No reason to die from insulin. Another media hyped story when simply feed the machine . Forgive me if this is common knowledge


----------



## ketsugo (Aug 25, 2018)

Also check out insulin use on basskilleronline site . It’s like been a bodybuilding info site since internet began and always updated. Mutants actually may be one of them there along with few options


----------



## montego (Aug 25, 2018)

I used Mutants protocol each time I ran insulin but, I adjusted the slin dose to my carb needs.

I thought it worked very well.


----------



## Sparkss (Aug 25, 2018)

montego said:


> I used Mutants protocol each time I ran insulin but, I adjusted the slin dose to my carb needs.
> 
> I thought it worked very well.



I am also adjusting it for my slin/carb dose + using R over an analog.


----------



## Sparkss (Aug 25, 2018)

ketsugo said:


> Also check out insulin use on basskilleronline site . It’s like been a bodybuilding info site since internet began and always updated. Mutants actually may be one of them there along with few options



Thanks, I will be checking that site out!


----------



## odin (Sep 21, 2018)

I thought about doing this later in the year but I am going to keep it simple. 5iu hgh pre workout and 10iu humalog post workout. If I manage to get good lr3 I will dose that before bed or on my off days. Simple but should work great with less potential side effects for me.


----------

